# So. California Meet April 7th.



## michaelsil1

JT Audio & Accessories has allowed us to meet at his place:

Saturday April 7th.
1522 West Embassy St.
Anaheim, Ca. 92802


John is asking for more BBQ!


----------



## michaelsil1

It's also someone's Birthday


----------



## WhiteLX

Guess I better get to work on my XR4Ti.


----------



## AndyInOC

Hell yeah, I don't see any roadblocks. Plus I can show off the new tweets lol


----------



## BuickGN

I'm not going to say I'm making it, I'm leaving it as a maybe since every time I say for sure something happens. Going to try though.


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> It's also someone's Birthday


Would that be you, purveyor of eye watering cat grafix?

Oh, thanks John!


----------



## michaelsil1

astrochex said:


> Would that be you, purveyor of eye watering cat grafix?
> 
> Oh, thanks John!


That would be me turning 59


----------



## rawdawg

59? Isn't that where you cross your W7 at?


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> That would be me turning 59


so I guess we need a cake this time, too! epper:epper:


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> so I guess we need a cake this time, too! epper:epper:


Just some "loaded" brownies & cookies lol


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> so I guess we need a cake this time, too! epper:epper:


I'll take care of the cake.


----------



## simplicityinsound

you SURE you dont wanna do a meet down in SD weekend of the 15th? i will be down there chillin for the entire weekend


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> That would be me turning 59





jtaudioacc said:


> so I guess we need a cake this time, too! epper:epper:


and maybe one of these too.


----------



## theunderfighter

simplicityinsound said:


> you SURE you dont wanna do a meet down in SD weekend of the 15th? i will be down there chillin for the entire weekend


I'd be down for either haha, I'm right between Anaheim and SD.


----------



## michaelsil1

Bing,

We'll try to tempt you into coming to *Anaheim*.


What are we eating?


I'll bring a large Cheesecake Factory Cheesecake.


----------



## simplicityinsound

i am acutally gonna at our usual hotel in Anaheim on Monday, before heading back up on tuesday. 

I am not sure Michael, i am scared to eat with you after you ordered your prime rib well done


----------



## michaelsil1

simplicityinsound said:


> i am acutally gonna at our usual hotel in Anaheim on Monday, before heading back up on tuesday.
> 
> I am not sure Michael, i am scared to eat with you after you ordered your prime rib well done


I've spent most of life on the killing floor; I'm going for well done!


----------



## cvjoint

I just thought about those pork sammies we had last time. My mouth is watering like nuts.


----------



## rton20s

Not sure if I can make it, but I'll definitely try. Time frame might be too short to get the system installed though.


----------



## astrochex

rton20s said:


> Not sure if I can make it, but I'll definitely try. Time frame might be too short to get the system installed though.


Don't worry about having an installed system. Just show up if you can.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rton20s said:


> Not sure if I can make it, but I'll definitely try. Time frame might be too short to get the system installed though.


I wont have mine together either. Dash started coming apart a week ago for a complete custom dash build.


----------



## jtaudioacc

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I wont have mine together either. Dash started coming apart a week ago for a complete custom dash build.


you've got a month, get buildin!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^haha i wish. Not so much the fabrication issue slowing it down, more budget. Overtime is the only cash put towards this project right now. I still need the metal to rebuild the dash frame, some lead shot, to have my shifter modified, a linear actuator etc etc.


----------



## BuickGN

I might only have one midbass but I think I will make it. I ordered my brakes a month ago, there should be no reason to not have them by then.


----------



## james2266

I am in Vegas until April 5th currently but we do have time off work here until after the 10th SO... I am toying with seeing if I can get our return flight changed to a later date (Sunday the 8th would be perfect). As we are renting a car while we are down there, We are thinking of heading to Anaheim for the last three days as neither of us has been to the LA area. 

For me, having the opportunity to hear a bunch of brands unavailable for demo up here is a big pull. I am wondering what stuff will be available to hear at this 'event'? What is everyone packing in their rides that will be here on the 7th? If you wish, you can PM that info. I am assuming this is not a sanctioned sound off event or is it? (ie. IASCA, MECA, etc) Anyways, make me want to come on over guys


----------



## jtaudioacc

james2266 said:


> I am in Vegas until April 5th currently but we do have time off work here until after the 10th SO... I am toying with seeing if I can get our return flight changed to a later date (Sunday the 8th would be perfect). As we are renting a car while we are down there, We are thinking of heading to Anaheim for the last three days as neither of us has been to the LA area.
> 
> For me, having the opportunity to hear a bunch of brands unavailable for demo up here is a big pull. I am wondering what stuff will be available to hear at this 'event'? What is everyone packing in their rides that will be here on the 7th? If you wish, you can PM that info. I am assuming this is not a sanctioned sound off event or is it? (ie. IASCA, MECA, etc) Anyways, make me want to come on over guys


this is not a sound off, but will have probably 3 times the cars that usually are at the so cal events.

there's no guarantee who will come to any event because of schedule. you may also learn once you hear so many cars that tuning is what is most important over any brand. (at least, imo) you mess that up, you can mess up any system regardless of brand/price.

with that said, some of the regulars are:

cvjoint, and whatever he's experimenting with at the time

gary (mr.oscar) summers and his 2010 1st place MECA National winning morel/alpine system

bigred and his 94.something MECA score (arc/hybrid)

jon whitledge and the spare no expense "magic bus" featuring dynaudio/alpine/genesis.

michael "the bday boy" and the award winning squid pods (focal/audison)

black05hemi with arc/hybrid or tru/hybrid depending on what car he drives

there are so many others, usually around 20-25 cars. pretty much all brands are present in some form or fashion.

the "inappropriate crew" are bound to show up again and crack jokes and crank tunes. :laugh:

feel free to add to the list of those i've forgotten, or if you know for sure you are coming to list yourselves.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> I am wondering what stuff will be available to hear at this 'event'? What is everyone packing in their rides that will be here on the 7th? If you wish, you can PM that info. I am assuming this is not a sanctioned sound off event or is it? (ie. IASCA, MECA, etc) Anyways, make me want to come on over guys



Here's my custom box












:jester:


----------



## cvjoint

I might bring some BG Neo10s and the new PPI Phantom amps!


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> the "inappropriate crew" are bound to show up again and crack jokes and crank tunes. :laugh:


Absolutely! I have my H-Audio Souls making sweet love with SB Acoustics tweets & plenty of mariachi music to demo for anyone who cares to listen 

























(no really, I have mariachi, no ********)


----------



## BuickGN

I'm probably the oddball of the group. A Dynaudio 3-way front stage, a pair of AE IB15s infinite baffle, and JL HD amps. It might be a 2.5-way front stage depending on if I get my midbass back in time.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

No worries Matt, ill be there without anything resembling a dash, and so temporary speaker mounts on the firewall. And seats that give limo like legroom in a compact car.


----------



## rton20s

If my HU shows, and if I can get everything installed, I'll be running the new Pioneer DEH-80PRS, ARC KS amp, and HAT imagine components and sub.


----------



## james2266

Oh man, this sounds like exactly what I have been awaiting I really hope that I can get the flight moved without it costing me $600 or something. I think you guys have mentioned pretty much every single brand I am looking to hear. I think the only ones not mentioned so far are Mosconi and Micro Precision. Is anyone rocking any of the new processors from this year yet? Mosconi 6to8, Arc PS8, Helix C/P-DSP, etc.

I know all too well that tuning have a massive impression on how any driver sounds and even moreso when running active with multiple drivers. I have been working on that for the better part of 2 years now. Maybe I can learn a few things on that from you guys when I get down there. I really do hope it can happen. It's a shame we can't get anything like that up here on occasion but sadly Car Audio really does seem to be dead here.


----------



## michaelsil1

james2266 said:


> Oh man, this sounds like exactly what I have been awaiting I really hope that I can get the flight moved without it costing me $600 or something. I think you guys have mentioned pretty much every single brand I am looking to hear. I think the only ones not mentioned so far are Mosconi and Micro Precision. Is anyone rocking any of the new processors from this year yet? Mosconi 6to8, Arc PS8, Helix C/P-DSP, etc.
> 
> I know all too well that tuning have a massive impression on how any driver sounds and even moreso when running active with multiple drivers. I have been working on that for the better part of 2 years now. Maybe I can learn a few things on that from you guys when I get down there. I really do hope it can happen. It's a shame we can't get anything like that up here on occasion but sadly Car Audio really does seem to be dead here.


The car systems down here are no joke!


----------



## cvjoint

Let's start a tentative guest list, I'm bad with names and the meets are getting large:

nick-name-car

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
3.
4.
5.


----------



## WhiteLX

cvjoint said:


> Let's start a tentative guest list, I'm bad with names and the meets are getting large:
> 
> nick-name-car
> 
> 1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
> 2.


nick-name-car

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti
4.


----------



## cvjoint

^^that Mustang is tits.

At car meets or tracks everyone has an S, feels like inbreeding. It's funny that this car audio meet has some fine cars, it can give most simple car meets a nice run.


----------



## BuickGN

Matt '06 TL or maybe the GN depending on which one is running at the time.


----------



## grantwb1

nick-name-car

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx

BBQ FTW!!!!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T


----------



## WhiteLX

cvjoint said:


> ^^that Mustang is tits.
> 
> At car meets or tracks everyone has an S, feels like inbreeding. It's funny that this car audio meet has some fine cars, it can give most simple car meets a nice run.


I'll probably be bringing my Mustang again since it requires the least amount of work. I just need to move the driver side tweeter and swap out the Alpine 7977 for a 9813 for the time alignment and green illumination. 

My XR4Ti is in the planning stage right now and I don't think I'll be able to complete a full install by April 7. But who knows, with the time change, I'll have more light in the evenings and it will be a little warmer.


----------



## rton20s

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Let's start a tentative guest list, I'm bad with names and the meets are getting large:
> 
> *nick-name-car*





jtaudioacc said:


> 1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000
> 2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB
> 3. Old Cat
> 4.
> 5.


I'm in!


----------



## BuickGN

WhiteLX said:


> I'll probably be bringing my Mustang again since it requires the least amount of work. I just need to move the driver side tweeter and swap out the Alpine 7977 for a 9813 for the time alignment and green illumination.
> 
> My XR4Ti is in the planning stage right now and I don't think I'll be able to complete a full install by April 7. But who knows, with the time change, I'll have more light in the evenings and it will be a little warmer.


That Mustang is very nice, just looked at your album. I would love to see it in person. It makes me want to try and have the GN running in time just to have those old rivals next to each other in the parking lot.


----------



## james2266

Sorry to pry, but any chance we can change this guest list to include Brands or even better line of brands in each ride? ie. Nic-name-vehicle-brand(s). The vehicle list is quite interesting however in itself. Wish I could bring my Rav4 down to get apraisals but far too far away. I am going to scrounge and see if I can find any meets around my parts this summer but I can guarantee they won't compare to what you guys will be bringing audio-wise. 

I guess my installers annual summer bbq has some impressive vehicles involved but not the diversity in audio pieces. Last year they had about 20 Ferrari's, a Porche Cayanne and a few Mercedes to name a few but it was all more of a car show than anything. If there was audio it was always Hertz/Audison derivatives as that is what my shop pushes mainly. 

I sure hope I can get good news tomorrow on extending my stay down your way... I'm getting a little excited to see/hear all of these rides in person. I think even just being at the shop that is housing this could be informative too as they appear to be carriers for a ton of brands I am craving to get info on. Doesn't hurt that it is also real close to Disneyland too (at least appears as much). My wife was real excited about the prospect of LA too as am I. So much to do and see even if it will be only 3 days likely.


----------



## WhiteLX

My Mustang is nothing special audio-wise. I'm actually more interested in seeing/listening all of the other cars an possibly getting some input on mine. I don't have much of an EQ, no TA, and it's running passive on the front stage with low end components (IMO). I'm still learning what SQ is supposed to sound like.


----------



## james2266

I guess I am kind of in your same boat but from a different prospective. I am fairly new to sq too and am still (IMO) in the gathering info stage and trying to figure out what a great system sounds like to me. I, possibly foolishly?, dived right into some high end gear (or at least I am told so) and have been learning with that for almost 2 years now. I think I am getting close to what I want but will only know by listening to several well setup cars to see if I even have the gear to give me what I ultimately want or not (might not have right brands for me - but then again maybe I do). It shoud be a fun day regardless; provided I can make it over there for that date.


----------



## BuickGN

I'm a beginner as well and in the same boat.

If it helps the list:

BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.

Alternately, '84 GN with two 3.5" Infinity coaxials on deck power.


----------



## james2266

BuickGN said:


> I'm a beginner as well and in the same boat.
> 
> If it helps the list:
> 
> BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
> 
> Alternately, '84 GN with two 3.5" Infinity coaxials on deck power.


I am really looking forward to hearing this. Dyn has always intrigued me by the reviews I have read on realism and transparency. Nothing like listening to their 'best' line. Of course that could also be dangerous for my pocketbook down the road I am also anxious to hear what the MS8 really can do. I know my installer sure doesn't speak too highly of it.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

If mines playing it will be running L6SE's and L1 Pro R2's for the front stage. Amps and sub are nothing special, but surprised some people at the last gtg.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> this is not a sound off, but will have probably 3 times the cars that usually are at the so cal events.
> 
> there's no guarantee who will come to any event because of schedule. you may also learn once you hear so many cars that *tuning is what is most important over any brand. *(at least, imo) you mess that up, you can mess up any system regardless of brand/price.
> 
> with that said, some of the regulars are:
> 
> cvjoint, and whatever he's experimenting with at the time
> 
> gary (mr.oscar) summers and his 2010 1st place MECA National winning morel/alpine system
> 
> bigred and his 94.something MECA score (arc/hybrid)
> 
> jon whitledge and the spare no expense "magic bus" featuring dynaudio/alpine/genesis.
> 
> michael "the bday boy" and the award winning squid pods (focal/audison)
> 
> black05hemi with arc/hybrid or tru/hybrid depending on what car he drives
> 
> there are so many others, usually around 20-25 cars. pretty much all brands are present in some form or fashion.
> 
> the "inappropriate crew" are bound to show up again and crack jokes and crank tunes. :laugh:
> 
> feel free to add to the list of those i've forgotten, or if you know for sure you are coming to list yourselves.


I think you missed the highlighted quote!


----------



## BuickGN

james2266 said:


> I am really looking forward to hearing this. Dyn has always intrigued me by the reviews I have read on realism and transparency. Nothing like listening to their 'best' line. Of course that could also be dangerous for my pocketbook down the road I am also anxious to hear what the MS8 really can do. I know my installer sure doesn't speak too highly of it.


I'm afraid my tuning really doesn't do them justice but I'm learning. I'm giving full reign of the eq to anyone who wants to give it a shot lol.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Most all brands will be represented in some form...dome mid range, cone mid range, 6.5" mid bass, 8/9" mid bass. I really think those are more important because of what could be your limited options in your car.

it all depends on who can actually make it, too, of course. hopefully, Jon Whitledge can make it (possibly busy), and Gary Summers can make it. Those 2 alone, imo, are worth the trip to hear.

We also usually have a lot of food to eat as well! We'll have to see if LIGHT_ is up to it and available to cook us some bbq again.

I'm not sure your wife will be as entertained though. A couple have brought their SO's before and I think it gets a bit old for them fairly fast.


----------



## BuickGN

jtaudioacc said:


> Most all brands will be represented in some form...dome mid range, cone mid range, 6.5" mid bass, 8/9" mid bass. I really think those are more important because of what could be your limited options in your car.
> 
> it all depends on who can actually make it, too, of course. hopefully, Jon Whitledge can make it (possibly busy), and Gary Summers can make it. Those 2 alone, imo, are worth the trip to hear.
> 
> We also usually have a lot of food to eat as well! We'll have to see if LIGHT_ is up to it and available to cook us some bbq again.
> 
> I'm not sure your wife will be as entertained though. A couple have brought their SO's before and I think it gets a bit old for them fairly fast.


I invited my GF to go but that backfired on me. I'm dropping her and my niece off at Disneyland first.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

BuickGN said:


> I invited my GF to go but that backfired on me. I'm dropping her and my niece off at Disneyland first.


This would be exactly what would be happening if mine was going.


----------



## rton20s

JT/John is absolutely right. I made it to my first GTG last time and only listened to two cars the whole time. The first was Gary's Merc and the second was Jon's Magic Bus. Those two alone were completely worth the trip. I really wanted to hear Big Red, but Jim was pretty busy all day. If I can make it down for this one, I'm really going to make more of an effort to hear as many cars as possible. (Especially the xBs, including JT's, considering that would give me something to compare to/aim for.) 

And on the GF/wife front, my wife AND infant son made it out for several hours last time. I was pretty impressed she decided to come along at all. Not so sure she'd come through to the next one. Just a bit of a handful with such a small baby.


----------



## james2266

michaelsil1 said:


> I think you missed the highlighted quote!


Yes, I know that tuning is of utmost importance but having a better starting point is important too is it not?



jtaudioacc said:


> Most all brands will be represented in some form...dome mid range, cone mid range, 6.5" mid bass, 8/9" mid bass. I really think those are more important because of what could be your limited options in your car.
> 
> it all depends on who can actually make it, too, of course. hopefully, Jon Whitledge can make it (possibly busy), and Gary Summers can make it. Those 2 alone, imo, are worth the trip to hear.
> 
> We also usually have a lot of food to eat as well! We'll have to see if LIGHT_ is up to it and available to cook us some bbq again.
> 
> I'm not sure your wife will be as entertained though. A couple have brought their SO's before and I think it gets a bit old for them fairly fast.


Well, as much as I would love to be there to hear all of these awesome sounding rides, I have just been informed that it is not possible. My travel package is not changeable in any way unfortunately. My only option would be to eat the return flight and fully pay for a one way flight back. That is going to be over $600 and I am just not willing to do that. Sorry I will not be able to attend


----------



## rawdawg

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.


----------



## cvjoint

James you are such a sweetheart. Thanks for cleaning that up.

In other news I will bring Neo10s in the pillars for sure. They are a beauty to listen to.


----------



## james2266

cvjoint said:


> James you are such a sweetheart. Thanks for cleaning that up.
> 
> In other news I will bring Neo10s in the pillars for sure. They are a beauty to listen to.


I really wanted to go to this thing too. It really sucks that you guys are not in Vegas. Oh well, I can see a trip to LA in my future down the road I think even moreso than before I knew of these fine vehicle audio systems.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks will be empty this time, L6SE's, L1 Pro R2's in concrete firewall baffles, with a gutted dash if I can get it done
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.


----------



## rton20s

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks will be empty this time, L6SE's, L1 Pro R2's in concrete firewall baffles, with a gutted dash if I can get it done
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white) - Possibly DEH-80PRS on stock speakers, more (HAT Imagine components and sub off of ARC KS900.6) if I find time and cash
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.[/QUOTE]


----------



## michaelsil1

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik:


----------



## cvjoint

james2266 said:


> I really wanted to go to this thing too.* It really sucks that you guys are not in Vegas.* Oh well, I can see a trip to LA in my future down the road I think even moreso than before I knew of these fine vehicle audio systems.


I'll agree with that! I'd love to do this in Vegas. On the other hand, JT's is really nice, shade if you need it, BBQ space, places to sit. 

Some guys do Vegas once a year, weren't you all at AVN... I mean CES this year?


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I'll agree with that! I'd love to do this in Vegas. On the other hand, JT's is really nice, shade if you need it, BBQ space, places to sit.
> 
> Some guys do Vegas once a year, weren't you all at AVN... I mean CES this year?


Las Vegas is to hard on the feat!


----------



## duckymcse

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)

I'm sure hope I can make it this time. I missed Michael old fart car. Now I know where the smell is coming from


----------



## darrenforeal

rton20s said:


> 6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white) - Possibly DEH-80PRS on stock speakers, more (HAT Imagine components and sub off of ARC




did you already pre-order the 80prs? And where J&R? I wish I could get a definite ship date.


----------



## rton20s

darrenforeal said:


> did you already pre-order the 80prs? And where J&R? I wish I could get a definite ship date.


Yeah, pre-ordered from J&R. According to Pioneer the units are supposed to be to dealers before the end of the month.


----------



## darrenforeal

rton20s said:


> Yeah, pre-ordered from J&R. According to Pioneer the units are supposed to be to dealers before the end of the month.


nice. I am considering it for my other car. But compared to the p99 I am afraid I will be terribly disappointed even though I only need it for sub, mid and high.


----------



## astrochex

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887)


----------



## LGHT_

I really enjoyed the last meet although I didn't get to here all the cars I wanted to it was really a pleasure to experience some serious SQ cars. 

Unfortunately I had to put my carputer project on hold to buy the old lady a new house so there goes all my hobby money. I do however have all the hardware and software spec'd out so once the deal is done i'm going shopping. 

All I need to do now is find a good installer, preferably in Anaheim who knows a little about carputers to help with the install and most important part which is of course tuning. 

I'd even be willing to bribe said installer with some good old BBQ of course


----------



## LGHT_

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887) 
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress)


----------



## cvjoint

If anybody wants any of the following let me know, otherwise I'm throwing them out:

PE speaker grilles, 7" and 6.5" outer diameter. Your speaker must be less than that to fit inside. 

Old Alpine BT unit: KCA 100Bt

5 bottles of Honda power steering fluid. They are 2 years old so I don't know how well they take it.


----------



## michaelsil1

What are we eating? :snacks:


----------



## jayhawkblk

Well since I was out of town the last one you guys had I would like to make this one.

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887) 
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress)
13. Jayhawkblk- MarquiesWeaver- E55


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> What are we eating? :snacks:


you're the bday boy, what do you want besides the normal stuff?


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> you're the bday boy, what do you want besides the normal stuff?


http://www.funnypictures.com/pictures/*****-cat-woman.jpg


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887) 
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress)
13. Jayhawkblk- MarquiesWeaver- E55
14. Richard - 2011 Accord - Audison Thesis...pretty sure he's coming.


----------



## michaelsil1

John,

How does that Thesis car sound?


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> John,
> 
> How does that Thesis car sound?


sounds good, just needs a little more knob turning. hmm, that sounded bad. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## WhiteLX

Anyone that will be going have the seas neo (textile or aluminum) tweeters? I'd like to have a listen before pulling the trigger if possible.


----------



## michaelsil1

WhiteLX said:


> Anyone that will be going have the seas neo (textile or aluminum) tweeters? *I'd like to have a listen before pulling the trigger if possible.*


Aren't those Tweeters really inexpensive?

How can you pass up such a deal!


----------



## WhiteLX

michaelsil1 said:


> Aren't those Tweeters really inexpensive?
> 
> How can you pass up such a deal!


They are, I just don't want to have to buy both sets. Working on a somewhat tight budget since I won't be doing the mb quart coaxials in the kicks.

I plan on coupling them with the aura ns6-255 for an active budget 2-way.


----------



## AndyInOC

WhiteLX said:


> They are, I just don't want to have to buy both sets. Working on a somewhat tight budget since I won't be doing the mb quart coaxials in the kicks.
> 
> I plan on coupling them with the aura ns6-255 for an active budget 2-way.


If I'm not out camping for the weekend & show up to the meet I have a set of the neo aluminums that you can have for freeninetynine to play with. Not perfect but still work just fine.


----------



## jtaudioacc

AndyInOC said:


> If I'm not out camping for the weekend & show up to the meet I have a set of the neo aluminums that you can have for freeninetynine to play with. Not perfect but still work just fine.


the inappropriate crew needs to represent!


----------



## WhiteLX

AndyInOC said:


> If I'm not out camping for the weekend & show up to the meet I have a set of the neo aluminums that you can have for freeninetynine to play with. Not perfect but still work just fine.


thanks, but too late, I just ordered them.

I really wish I worked faster, I'd love to be able to bring the XR4Ti to this meet with everything installed. Guess it will have to wait till the next one.


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> the inappropriate crew needs to represent!


I'm working on it, but sometimes the ring on my finger dictates what I do on the weekends Lol. Damn equal rights crap....


----------



## jtaudioacc

AndyInOC said:


> I'm working on it, but sometimes the ring on my finger dictates what I do on the weekends Lol. Damn equal rights crap....


one day for you, one day for her. equal rights.


----------



## audioanamoly

I am gonna try and make it. If I can, I will bring another sandwich platter and some other goodies from the restaurant again. I still haven't done jack-**** with all the new gear being that I just finished moving and im still "setting up shop" in the garage!! Not to mention all I freakin do is work!!!!!....I don't sound bitter do I?:mean::mean:


----------



## BuickGN

Odds are slim that I will have my midbasses back in time so I have to bow out again.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I may or may not be able to make it. Having surgury within a couple weeks, and I have no idea if I'll be up for the 4 hour drive. 

If I domake it, my car with be with half a dash and no speakers, and probably no center console. Hopefully the rewiring will be done though.


----------



## rton20s

Looks like I won't be making it to this one either. Easter stuff with the family that day. Should be able to make it to he next one with the system installed though.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I know you guys have a long ass drive, but you know you don't have to a working system to come hang out! 

It's Michael's birthday!! :juggle2::rockon::balloon:arty3:arty:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I should know by next weds whether I'll be there or not, that is when I find out when and about the surgury I'm having. 

As for the car, I'll be there system or no.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I might have to bang-in to work to make this, its been awhile since I've been to a meet. I sure could use some suggestions/advice for my new Hyundai veloster. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvjoint

The S is sounding better than ever. I can't wait to share the joy.


----------



## rawdawg

Joint, stop running a Planar Inception on my mind.


----------



## cvjoint

rawdawg said:


> Joint, stop running a Planar Inception on my mind.


Why, I am not planting any seeds dear sir. I think the demo will do you in. Although, I'd rather buy them all off the market so I'm the only one using them. :devil:. Me thinks most folks will be bothered by their sheer size, so there is not much to fear.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> The S is sounding better than ever. I can't wait to share the joy.


I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## WhiteLX

What time is this starting?


----------



## jtaudioacc

I usually get there around 9ish and clean up a little. Most start showing up around 10.

But no set time for those reading. We've stayed past 10pm the last couple meets. So show up whenever.


----------



## cvjoint

Grant, Neel or some other of you guys closely related to cs or good at finding deals, can you point me to a deal on desktops? 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-2-desktops-my-lab-go-diyma.html#post1590671


----------



## LGHT_

Just following up on the food. Not sure if I should plan to bring the smoker again or not. I know there was some mention of ribs which is possible since I can cook up to 18 slabs at once, but I will need to be plan it out especially If you guys want 18 racks.


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Just following up on the food. Not sure if I should plan to bring the smoker again or not. I know there was some mention of ribs which is possible since I can cook up to 18 slabs at once, but I will need to be plan it out especially If you guys want 18 racks.


A, if you can, that would be great! But, I know how much work it is, so if you don't want to, no problem at all. Whatever is easiest for you. We can always get some Pizza.


----------



## cvjoint

LGHT_ said:


> Just following up on the food. Not sure if I should plan to bring the smoker again or not. I know there was some mention of ribs which is possible since I can cook up to 18 slabs at once, but I will need to be plan it out especially If you guys want 18 racks.


I will forever want any bbq you want to make. We can find a way to fund you and let us know what else we should bring for the sides.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> Just following up on the food. Not sure if I should plan to bring the smoker again or not. I know there was some mention of ribs which is possible since I can cook up to 18 slabs at once, but I will need to be plan it out especially If you guys want 18 racks.


Ribs! :sunny:


----------



## LGHT_

It's not a lot of "work" at all. Just trim the ribs, apply dry rub and cook. I'll bring my laptop so it will actually control the temps on the smoker for me as I enjoy the meet. After 3 hours I pull the ribs, foil them and put them back on (will need some help), then cook for 2 more hours remove foil, then put them back on for 1 hour. 

It's a common 3-2-1 process for ribs.

Not a lot of work, but it's a lot of cost. Basically The pork butt I made was only $20 so it's not a big deal, but spare ribs cost a lot more so we would need to take up a collection or something like that depending on how many people want to eat ribs.


----------



## WhiteLX

I'll donate for ribs. Ribs are better for me than pizza. Less carbs


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> It's not a lot of "work" at all. Just trim the ribs, apply dry rub and cook. I'll bring my laptop so it will actually control the temps on the smoker for me as I enjoy the meet. After 3 hours I pull the ribs, foil them and put them back on (will need some help), then cook for 2 more hours remove foil, then put them back on for 1 hour.
> 
> It's a common 3-2-1 process for ribs.
> 
> Not a lot of work, but it's a lot of cost. Basically The pork butt I made was only $20 so it's not a big deal, but spare ribs cost a lot more so we would need to take up a collection or something like that depending on how many people want to eat ribs.


I know Spare Ribs are expensive I'll pitch in some money, get the 3 and down ones.


----------



## Point.Blank

hmmm debating going... From orange county, 20 years old and hopefully will have my system done by then. There a bunch of kids my age going? it would be a first for me  working on my third system though.


----------



## gmc1500

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887)
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress) 
13. GMC1500- Mike-09' All Alpine vette 505HU, SPX Pro Front, PDX F6&M6 amps, 10"Type R thin Sub, Imprint processor


----------



## gmc1500

Hi All, 

I would love to attend and I have put my car on the guest list. Car audio is my drug so im looking forward to the 7th. Please let me know what I can bring to help out with the festivities. Thanks.


----------



## cvjoint

Point.Blank said:


> hmmm debating going... From orange county, 20 years old and hopefully will have my system done by then. There a bunch of kids my age going? it would be a first for me  working on my third system though.


James is 20 years old for sure.


----------



## james2266

cvjoint said:


> James is 20 years old for sure.


This 'James' doesn't even remember 20. :laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc

I have knives, forks and spoons. Pretty sure I still have napkins, and there's always paper towels. Plates are slim, so we'll need those. Ice, water, soft drinks, chips, etc...


----------



## grantwb1

ummm...... ill rob a bank for some ribs.


----------



## WhiteLX

I'll bring plates and water.


----------



## gmc1500

count me in to bring chips and a case of soda cans from Costco.


----------



## LGHT_

michaelsil1 said:


> I know Spare Ribs are expensive I'll pitch in some money, get the 3 and down ones.


That's typically what I get in a 2 pack cryo, but trim them down to SL for cooking. Not sure how many guys are interested, but I can try and price out a slab and just take care of rub, sauce, wood cost and cooking.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> That's typically what I get in a 2 pack cryo, but trim them down to SL for cooking. Not sure how many guys are interested, but I can try and price out a slab and just take care of rub, sauce, wood cost and cooking.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Bring ten slabs you'll get the money back.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887)
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress) 
13. GMC1500- Mike-09' All Alpine vette 505HU, SPX Pro Front, PDX F6&M6 amps, 10"Type R thin Sub, Imprint processor
14. Gary Summers - Gary said he's coming with some updates!


----------



## darrenforeal

i'm bummed I cant make this one


----------



## michaelsil1

Did Gary seal his Mid Bass?


----------



## cvjoint

Jim where are you? Can you bring those LAT 250s?


----------



## jon w.

1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887)
12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress) 
13. GMC1500- Mike-09' All Alpine vette 505HU, SPX Pro Front, PDX F6&M6 amps, 10"Type R thin Sub, Imprint processor
14. Gary Summers - Gary said he's coming with some updates! 
15. jon w. - Jon Whitledge - Magic Bus with new recordings! did you see ANT's video?


----------



## jtaudioacc

jon w. said:


> 1. cvjoint-George-Honda S2000 - various rotating components
> 2. jtaudioacc-JT/John-2004 Scion XB - L8's in the kicks!
> 3. WhiteLX - Eric - 1992 Ford Mustang or 1986 Merkur XR4Ti - clean, clean, clean...
> 4. grantwb1 - Grant - 04 Acura rsx
> 5. TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris - 98 Dodge Neon R/T - concrete kicks?
> 6. rton20s - Dustin - 2004 Scion xB (white)
> 7. BuickGN- Matt- '06 TL - Dyn Esotar 650, 430, and Esotec 102 front stage. HD900/5 and 600/4 amps, MS8 processor, Acoustic Elegance IB15 subs, infinite baffle obviously.
> 8. rawdawg - James - USD waveguides, Dyn 8's, IDQ12, Crossfire amps, f'd up RF 360.2 and an ipod filled with Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits.
> 9. michaelsil1, Old Cat, Old Fart Car. :beatnik
> 10. Duckymcse - Kevin - Accord '02 (HAt/Morel/Dyn/ID/MAC/JL/P99RS)
> 11. astrochex - Paul - MINI Cooper S (HAT Imagine (passive), 9887)
> 12. LGHT - Abel - (carputer system still work progress)
> 13. GMC1500- Mike-09' All Alpine vette 505HU, SPX Pro Front, PDX F6&M6 amps, 10"Type R thin Sub, Imprint processor
> 14. Gary Summers - Gary said he's coming with some updates!
> 15. jon w. - Jon Whitledge - Magic Bus with new recordings! did you see ANT's video?



Great news, glad you can make it, Jon!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'll be there. Surgury was delayed a month. No system installed, just a gutted dash right now and ideas in my head. Jt, I'll probably pick your brains about that while I'm there.


----------



## AndyInOC

Looks like I may be around after all. Tweets are taped in place @ the moment... I seem to have lost a sail panel lol


----------



## rawdawg

I'll bring the usual. Veggies, Fruit and cash.


----------



## rton20s

Man, really wish I could make this one. I'd be interested to see what Gary has changed. Keep us updated once the next one is scheduled.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I even managed to update something, now if I can find a few hours to work on it so it doesn't look like ass.


----------



## AndyInOC

rawdawg said:


> I'll bring the usual. Veggies, Fruit and cash.


I thought fruit was always present when you're in the mix?!


----------



## jtaudioacc

AndyInOC said:


> I thought fruit was always present when you're in the mix?!


the "Inappropriate" has already started and it's not even the 7th yet! :laugh:


----------



## DLO13

im a little frightened to ask after reading some of these posts... but is this welcome to newcomers?


----------



## jtaudioacc

DLO13 said:


> im a little frightened to ask after reading some of these posts... but is this welcome to newcomers?


*EVERYONE* is welcome!! everyone is friendly, and you'll get to hear some cool systems, and show yours, if you'd like.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

DLO13 said:


> im a little frightened to ask after reading some of these posts... but is this welcome to newcomers?


Dont even worry about being a newcomer. The last gtg was my second, the first one I went to was in dec and I didnt even have my stereo playable yet. This time my stereo wont be playing again, because its going through a rebuild, but its still worth going. 

FWIW, I have to drive 3.5 hours each way for these gtg's, and I still think its worth it.


----------



## BuickGN

DLO13 said:


> im a little frightened to ask after reading some of these posts... but is this welcome to newcomers?


Of course. I'm a newcomer with only one meet under my belt and everyone was very friendly and willing to help. So far I have not had a complete working system and this time will be no different. I feel some pressure because I have some really nice equipment and it sounds like garbage most of the time.


----------



## DLO13

My system will not be running by the 7th, thats for sure.... But i would love to hear some systems and take some pointers. 

I will hopefully see you gentleman there.


----------



## WhiteLX

I fixed my driver side tweeter location so maybe I'll let more people take a listen this time. It's a simple system with no TA and limited EQ, but I am interested in seeing what I can do to improve.


----------



## AndyInOC

jtaudioacc said:


> the "Inappropriate" has already started and it's not even the 7th yet! :laugh:


Ha! Inappropriate is a way of life sir!


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> Ha! Inappropriate is a way of life sir!


----------



## meelo

I am going to try to make this! =)

Hopefully i can get some feedback on my setup!


----------



## rawdawg

AndyInOC said:


> I thought fruit was always present when you're in the mix?!


I got a cored out pineapple and a pair of coconut shells for you, mister...

Speaking of fruit, I've looked up the carb rating of meat and it's zero so I'll be shoving a bunch of it down my throat come Saturday.

wait, wut?


----------



## AndyInOC

rawdawg said:


> I got a cored out pineapple and a pair of coconut shells for you, mister...
> 
> Speaking of fruit, I've looked up the carb rating of meat and it's zero so I'll be shoving a bunch of it down my throat come Saturday.
> 
> wait, wut?


Hahahaha! I don't even need to say anything


----------



## zql8tr

I too will be there. Would anyone like me to bring any product to fondle? From any of our lines?


----------



## DLO13

I almost went with some soundstream RUB amps... would have loved to hear your opinion of them in person.


----------



## rton20s

zql8tr said:


> I too will be there. Would anyone like me to bring any product to fondle? From any of our lines?


If I were able to make it, which I am not, I would say Tarantula Nano. 



DLO13 said:


> I almost went with some soundstream RUB amps... would have loved to hear your opinion of them in person.


Somehow, I would guess that as an employee of the manufacturer he'd probably kind of like them.


----------



## AndyInOC

zql8tr said:


> I too will be there. Would anyone like me to bring any product to fondle? From any of our lines?


Bring out some 4ch amps & let's have some fun doing comparisons


----------



## DLO13

Lets all just work on the install of my car.....

i need some glass work done as well


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## LGHT_

Ok I priced out the ribs and St. Louis pre-cut spares are $2.99 at costco. Each slab will be around 2.5-3 lbs so it's about $10 a slab. I got a deal on coals and already have wood so I'll pitch in those, but cost of rub and sauce brings each slab to around $12. If you want a slab post up and let me know. I can cook a max of 18 slabs. With sides I usually eat about half a slab so not everyone will need a full slab. I plan on picking up the slabs Thursday so if you want to reserve a slab let me know. 

1. LGHT
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## rawdawg

LGHT,

If I give you 20 bucks, are we cool?


----------



## meelo

I'm curious when should people start showing up or when does this start?

I'm interested in trying these ribs out but I don't know how long I can stay =(


----------



## LGHT_

rawdawg said:


> LGHT,
> 
> If I give you 20 bucks, are we cool?


No that's too much. My goal isn't to make money, but just to break even. I don't mind cooking and bringing out the smoker. I just don't want to make too many or not enough that's why I prefer an exact count if possible.


----------



## jtaudioacc

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## jtaudioacc

meelo said:


> I'm curious when should people start showing up or when does this start?
> 
> I'm interested in trying these ribs out but I don't know how long I can stay =(


I'll get here around 9ish...I'd assume ribs will be early afternoon or so. So, if you want ribs, come later.


----------



## LGHT_

meelo said:


> I'm curious when should people start showing up or when does this start?
> 
> I'm interested in trying these ribs out but I don't know how long I can stay =(


I usually do the standard 3-2-1 method of ribs. Smoke for 3 hours, foil for 2, and then finish with sauce for one. Depending on how many I need to cook I may do the initial 3 hour smoke at home, pull and foil them and pack them for the road so I can finish them off at the event. If I do and start at 9:00 I would say they should be ready to pull around 1-1:30pm.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## meelo

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## rawdawg

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> Ok I priced out the ribs and St. Louis pre-cut spares are $2.99 at costco. Each slab will be around 2.5-3 lbs so it's about $10 a slab. I got a deal on coals and already have wood so I'll pitch in those, but cost of rub and sauce brings each slab to around $12. If you want a slab post up and let me know. I can cook a max of 18 slabs. With sides I usually eat about half a slab so not everyone will need a full slab. I plan on picking up the slabs Thursday so if you want to reserve a slab let me know.
> 
> 1. LGHT
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.


Bring Ten Slabs you'll get your money back!!! If you need money up front let us know.


----------



## BuickGN

Well, my midbasses still aren't here, my brakes still aren't here. This really sucks!


----------



## astrochex

I'm out unfortunately, gotta work.

You guys are gonna have to spank the birthday boy without me.


----------



## WhiteLX

Count me in for 1/2 slab.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I picked up a pack of plates today. we're set on plates, and utensils.


----------



## cvjoint

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6. George 2 slabs $24
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Neel

Unfortunately I will be stuck at work all day , but I will try to swing by on my lunch break to hang out for a bit.


----------



## Point.Blank

You guys are making me so hungry every time I look at this thread... Unfortunately the sub wont ship in time so I wont be able to make it to this one. Hopefully the next!


----------



## jtaudioacc

Point.Blank said:


> You guys are making me so hungry every time I look at this thread... Unfortunately the sub wont ship in time so I wont be able to make it to this one. Hopefully the next!


you don't need a system to come hang out.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Point.Blank said:


> You guys are making me so hungry every time I look at this thread... Unfortunately the sub wont ship in time so I wont be able to make it to this one. Hopefully the next!


Ill be driving 3.5 hours each way with no system, still think its worth it.


----------



## michaelsil1

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6. George 2 slabs $24
7. michaelsil1 2 slabs $24
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## LGHT_

I thought about just getting 10, but would hate to have someone miss out because I didn't make enough when I could have. This way I get an exact count.

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6. George 2 slabs $24
7. George 2 slabs $24
8. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
9. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
10. WhiteLX 1/2 slab 
11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> I thought about just getting 10, but would hate to have someone miss out because I didn't make enough when I could have. This way I get an exact count.
> 
> 1. LGHT
> 2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
> 3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
> 4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
> 5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
> 6. George 2 slabs $24
> 7. George 2 slabs $24
> 8. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
> 9. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
> 10. WhiteLX 1/2 slab
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.


Unfortunately you will not be able to get an exact count, Gary and some others don't respond to this thread and have big appetites. 

It looks like we're at 9 1/2 Ribs right now, you can bring the extras and I'm pretty sure you'll get all your money back.


----------



## LGHT_

michaelsil1 said:


> Unfortunately you will not be able to get an exact count, Gary and some others don't respond to this thread and have big appetites.
> 
> It looks like we're at 9 1/2 Ribs right now, you can bring the extras and I'm pretty sure you'll get all your money back.


Good point. I'll bring a couple extra racks for those that don't post here. Do you think 2 would suffice?


----------



## DLO13

So, ribs, and glassing a box for the new guy?


----------



## X on 22s

I'll try to make this meet.


----------



## michaelsil1

LGHT_ said:


> Good point. I'll bring a couple extra racks for those that don't post here. Do you think 2 would suffice?


No, we have *big appetites* and the food gets wiped out!


----------



## michaelsil1

1. Hershey®'s Chocolate Bar Cheesecake

Two moist layers of chocolate cake soaked with Hershey’s chocolate, layered with creamy Hershey chocolate ganache and chocolate cheesecake made with Hershey chocolate. Finished with Hershey milk chocolate icing and Hershey milk chocolate chips.












2. 30th Anniversary Chocolate Cake Cheesecake

Two layers of our Original Cheesecake and two layers of our creamy chocolate fudge cake filled with chocolate cream and finished with crunchy pearls of chocolate. 













I think I have narrowed it down to the two cakes above does anyone have a preference?


----------



## rawdawg

Both of them look like Instant Death to me. I suppose whichever one has more vegetables in it...


----------



## rton20s

I hate you all. JT, have we scheduled the next one yet?


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> Both of them look like Instant Death to me.



That doesn't help!:z:


----------



## cvjoint

Ill take the one without cheesecake


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Ill take the one without cheesecake


So we have so far remove the Cheesecake and add Vegetables! 











I think there is something very wrong here!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc

cvjoint said:


> Ill take the one without cheesecake


+2


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

cvjoint said:


> Ill take the one without cheesecake


+3

Although, I think Michael should have what he wants on his bday. I could always bring something for those of us that arent cheesecake fans. George and JT, let me know.


----------



## michaelsil1

I was trying to get a banana malt cake with whipped cream frosting, but the place that makes it isn't answering.


----------



## WhiteLX

rawdawg said:


> Both of them look like Instant Death to me. I suppose whichever one has more vegetables in it...


Me too. 

If it matters at all, I prefer cheesecake, but I won't be able to eat it.


----------



## cvjoint

I'll eat cheesecake, it's just not my favorite. Chocolate cake is where it's at. The cheescake is a tormented desert: "What am I?"


----------



## cvjoint

I'm thinking of setting up some programming for my auditions. The first tricks in the bag:

*I can't believe it's not flac* - 128kbps wonders
_*Today's finest electro cut*_ - whatever house passage I'm infatuated with at the moment
_*Hair raiser*_ - "Like a G6" with the bass knob at the 5 o'clock position
_*Optimus prime*_ - EQ. vs. no EQ. demo to showcase optimization results



to come:

_*You push, I pull*_ - N/A
_*Snap it like it's hot *_- N/A
_*Stereo love hurts *_ - N/A
_*If midbass could kill *_- N/A



unintended programing:

_*Dude did your speaker just shank me?!*_ - Beware of screws pocking out. Everything I do is temporary!


----------



## jtaudioacc

we need ice and another cooler if anyone has one. mine is much too small for everything. ice can be bought at walmart nearby.


----------



## LGHT_

jtaudioacc said:


> we need ice and another cooler if anyone has one. mine is much too small for everything. ice can be bought at walmart nearby.


I'm bringing 2 coolers to transport the ribs in so we can use those after I get them on the smoker.


----------



## jon w.

hey JT,
i'll bring a cooler full of ice. please reserve a rack of ribs for me. i didn't read the previous posts very well, but are we chipping in for michael's cake? any way it rolls, i'm in with some cash.
regards,
jon


----------



## michaelsil1

I'll take care of the Cake since no one seems to like my choice.


----------



## jon w.

michael,
i like your taste in music (Fourplay, yeah!) and cakes.
jon


----------



## rawdawg

Michael, I love your taste in cakes, only it'll probably put me in a type 2 coma.

Your taste in eclectic avant-garde jazz music, however...


----------



## grantwb1

<--- Is human garbage disposal. I am down on some cheese cake, I will throw in!! I will throw down on some ribs, I got 20$ on it for sure.


----------



## neal00

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6. George 2 slabs $24
7. George 2 slabs $24
8. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
9. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
10. WhiteLX 1/2 slab 
11. neal00 $20
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I picked up my usual sandwich platter from Costco, along with some choc chip cookies. But I forgot the mini brownies. 

The all american chocolate cake looked real good.


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> The all american chocolate cake looked real good.


I had to do some looking and found this cake so this is what you're getting:


----------



## FREQBOX

Just found out I don't have to work so ill be heading out to sling some bull with you guys.
Ill bring some ice, Diet Dr Pepper and some random snacks as usual.

I will also be bringing some speakers for sale if anyone is interested.

Hertz Hi-Energy HSK163 3way set, used but in very good condition-$300 

HAT L8v1 pair used also in very good condition-$200

The L8s still have a trade in value to HAT for $324 so if your looking for something from them this is a good chance to save a few bucks.


----------



## cvjoint

I might make some brownies, I'll see how much time I have.


----------



## AndyInOC

Let's blow some **** up!


----------



## jon w.

1. LGHT
2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
6. George 2 slabs $24
7. George 2 slabs $24
8. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
9. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
10. WhiteLX 1/2 slab 
11. neal00 $20
12. jon w. - 1 slab
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## grantwb1

jon w. said:


> 1. LGHT
> 2. JT $20 I'll probably get something from Costco as well, sandwiches..
> 3. Chris, I'll throw in a $20 as well, and bring something too
> 4. Meelo, $20 I'll plan to be here for them, and i'll look for something to bring
> 5. Rawdawg, $20, use any extra towards Birthday Boy's Meat fee.
> 6. George 2 slabs $24
> 7. George 2 slabs $24
> 8. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
> 9. michaelsil1 2 slabs PAID
> 10. WhiteLX 1/2 slab
> 11. neal00 $20
> 12. jon w. - 1 slab
> 13.I got 20$ and 5$ and I am on my way soon. See Ya there!!
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.


Save some ribs for me!!!


----------



## rton20s

Well, I hope someone was able to snap a few pics. I wasn't able to make it down today, but I did find the time between Easter meals with my family and then the in-laws to get my new head unit (DEH-80PRS) installed. Decided to start a build log as well for anyone interested in seeing it. I should have it up and running for the next meet. 

RTon20s' Build Log


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I think JT got some, I brought my camera with the intention of getting a ton of pics, but forgot the memory card at home. 

Listened to Michael and George's cars.

Georges car sound much bigger than an S2000 is. Staged well, and stayed composed while very loud. It definatelys staged bigger than I would have expected in such a small car. I'll be interested how his new experiment turns out.

Micheals car was nice as well. The whole demo was loud, which is exactly how I like it, and it sounded awesome. Never had a bass note drag to the rear, and very little vibration. Even at high volumes it was non-fatiguing, could probably easily be listened to for hours.

Haha, Gary stole my idea! Lol, not really, but he is doing something that I told my wife a few months ago that I'd love to do. Rear engine, tiny tiny dash, and speakers 6' from you. Should be nice to see how it comes out.

Thanks to JT for hosting this, and thanks to Abel for the awesome bbq.


----------



## cvjoint

A great day in audioland!

Thanks JT for hosting. One day I'll get in the XB! Next time release the sandwiches a little early so there is no mutiny waiting to happen haha. 

Thanks to Able for the Best ribs ever. I still haven't paid you. Please Pm me your paypal. Next time we should set up your tree in Centrafuse. Make it work on a regular power supply first so we can set it up in JT's garage. 

Eric, fantastic car ride. That was the most exciting ride along so far. That Stang eats the asphalt with those gummy tires. What an understated tyrant! Ha Grant!

Listened to the wind in Chris's Super-Aero-Neon. Next time I bet I'll be 1" closer to the middle of the car. The breeze is supposed to be killer there. 

Grant showed up with a new cut and no hat and was examining Able's processor controlled grill. He missed out on the ride along and will regret it ever after. 

Got to Jon's Magic Bus after visiting hours were over. Good to hear the finished work. I was particularly impressed with the visceral impact of those midbass drivers. Great spot for experimental music too, will be listening to some of the tunes for a long time. 

Gary laid the Fiear on us all. Let's just say car audio meets are not safe anymore. Bring your own fire extinguisher. You may also want to torch your own after the Thing is done. 

Michael fixed his midbass after many decades of living inadequately. 

James is probably in a jail cell somewhere enjoying Rebecca Pidgeon's Greatest Hits on his ipod. 

Jim was on a close parental watch so he didn't get to pull out his toys.


----------



## jtaudioacc

9am-12:30am when the final 3, Jon.W, Victor and myself left. Long, fun day! 

as usual, I shot some photos with no rhyme or reason, just randomness. lol

here's some of those random shots...


----------



## jtaudioacc




----------



## jtaudioacc

sooo many more cars I didn't take any pictures of. If anyone has any please post.


----------



## rawdawg

Stupid George made me start revving my Civic past 4k. I think I once even touched 5k. His panels were, in a word, coherent. Also very big sounding for a sardine can.

The Dirty Kitty was sounding it's best ever. But it sounded really good the last time too. And the time before. Interestingly, Michael hasn't changed his equipment in quite some time but he has the ability to make it sound like it's a different car everytime you sit in. That Bday cake was damn good...

Fitness homeboy with the 4runner had a seriously much improved system. Last time I heard the car, it sounded like a Boomer barely discovering SQ. I heard he took down the last 2 MECA events in his class and from the passenger set, it was sounding very big.

JT's Box was dynamic as usual. He had some small Morel coaxials in the dash that were surprising.

Homeboy in an Accord had a JT installation that was quite tasteful. The system was strong and clear. Stage was pillar width. When he gets that thing past the pillars, it's gonna' be something else...

Chris's Neon has some Pumpkin Pie in the Sky ideas going on in there. Sawzall's in hand, there isn't a panel he isn't afraid to cut. I think, though, he's going to have to get some stilts just to drive his car.

There was a Chevy Spark that was all Import Tuner'd out. It was a crazy looking Mini Vader hat. The dash in particular seemed well suited to trick install. The console was unobtrusive, making for clear shot to the driver's ears.

That White Mustang pulled some heavy concrete. Loud, exciting, fun.

BigRed's Ipad intergration is clean. His system as ethereal as ever. Jim's front stage proves that it ain't about the equipment but the install.

Didn't get to hear Gary's brand spankin' new rear active tweeters but I heard they blew the roof of the Benz. Apparently, his new plans include burning down our meet.

The Magic Bus is the Magic Bus. What else can I say about it that hasn't been said. The best way to listen is after sundown. The low visibility coupled with the wide view of the cabin makes for a very satisfying experience. Plus you retain your liquids.

Abel straight up did the thang! He had his bullet hooked up to a mainframe and had the Pork Rib specs wi-fi'd to him during the smoking process. I swear he had the ribs downloading over ethernet from some BBQ event. They were smokey, with a nice ring and a haunting, nay, lingering undertaste of far away India. It turns out that homeslice was a former competitor and a current Judge in the CA cirquit. If y'all want some bangin' ribs you needs gets you some Windows 7 and an usb controlled fan. West Coast 'que, ya' heard!

As an aside, I think car audio is like BBQ. Some are sweet, some salty, some barky, some fall off the bones tender but they're all [email protected] good eatin'. And apparently, both need serious processing power.


----------



## Point.Blank

I am seriously dying after seeing those ribs. Please scheduled the next one NOW! Looks like some insanely clean builds too bummed I missed em.


----------



## michaelsil1

Point.Blank said:


> I am seriously dying after seeing those ribs.
> 
> 
> *Please scheduled the next one NOW!*


----------



## rton20s

Thanks everyone for the run downs. I definitely won't miss he next one.


----------



## Point.Blank

That wasn't literal by the way


----------



## michaelsil1

Magic Bus after dark :beatnik:


----------



## michaelsil1

John,

Thank you for allowing us to host one of our meets at your shop. Since I first started attending about three years ago it has grown into I wound say one of the most envied meets in the country.


----------



## darrenforeal

really bummed I missed this


----------



## rawdawg

fo' real...


----------



## WhiteLX

Next time I'll try to stay later. So many other cars I wanted to have a listen to.  2nd time I've missed my chance to hear the Bus and Jim's F250. George's BG neo10s are amazing! I just wish i had something I could realistically integrate those into. They are HUGE.

I apologize if I offended anyone with my antics while giving George a ride, sometimes I get a little carried away. I forget that it may not be everyone's cup o' tea.

Got a little sunburned on the ride up. Sitting in traffic for 2 hours way not fun, but it was worth it. Good times and good food. I love ribs that are so tender they fall off the bone.


----------



## cvjoint

Meh, I layed some rubber down too later on giving James a ride along. All that idling and punching it after played some tricks on my gas level meter. I ended up nearly running out of gas on the way back. It started cutting my accelerator pedal while I was still on the freeway. Barely made it to the gas station: 12.55 gallon fill up...on 13.1 gallon tank. That was close!


----------



## rawdawg

You call that a "ride along"? My sphincter is just barely loosening up...


----------



## BigRed

Great meet guys. 
Thank u to the rib master for bringing it!!
As some of u know my Mother passed recently so I've dedicated the weekends right now to my Father. He decided to join us Saturday and had a great time with u guys 

Jt....thanks for being a gracious host as usual

Good seeing everybody again!!!


----------



## Guack007

First off a HUGE thanks to JT for hosting this !!!

This was my first event and as a newcomer I couldn't have felt more welcomed by everyone I met.

Abel, your ribs were simply amazing. Tender, flavorful and just the perfect blend of rub seasoning, smokiness and sauce !!! 

Being so new to SQL I learned a lot from guys like John (MagicBus) and Russ after they took a listen to my setup and started pointing me in the right direction. Even after the meet John took the time to send me a lengthy email on suggestions and general sound theory which I spent the better part of sunday working on.

I now have bass up front (where it belongs) and got my sub much more well integrated to the overall sound. Basically now it just sounds like the sub is providing the sub 60hz range and re-inforcing the energy that the fronts are playing. I moved my crossover point for the HAT L1 Pros from [email protected] 24db/octive down to 2.2k @ 12db/Oct and this raised my sound stage up considerably and fixed the problem I was having with some vocals coming from the door woofers and now the vocals seem to all be up high and centered. Although I still have a bit of minor tuning to work on, the difference in overall sound made listening to music much more natural sounding. For the first time ever I can hear all of the bass stings being played in front of me instead of half and half.

I cant wait for the next GTG. I am hooked now and really appreciate everyone who took the time to help.

All this would not have been possible if JT has not invited me out and done all the work on my front woofers and those sweet a-pillar pods. They are beautiful works of art and I have not had any issues with them at all. If anyone needs custom work done, I cant recommend his services enough.


----------



## darrenforeal

Guack007 said:


> If anyone needs custom work done, I cant recommend his services enough.


^this!


----------



## xpacpal1x

I’ve been a lurker and non-poster on this site for many weeks. I attended the So Cal meet and was pleased to find all in attendance to be very welcoming of newcomers.

Thanks to you guys who invited me into your cars for a listen: 1) the guy with the championship silver Mercedes (sorry, I’m terrible with names); 2) Michael…if I have your name correct…lots of cigarette burns in your car, but it did sound very good; 3) the owner of a white Acura TL which retained the factory head unit (you gave a listen to my system, and I made some adjustments, so lots of thanks for that (see below)); and 4) Jon, owner of the Magic Bus (I am a bit of a guitar player and I turned him on to a very realistic flamenco recording).

I stayed much longer than anticipated and learned a few things. It was a very new experience for me to find people even more passionate about mobile sound than me. I’m a lifelong audiophile, but one that draws the line on cost and practicality. I’ve installed in three cars over the years. In my current ride, I think I’ve accomplished a very nice sounding system without venturing away from the original factor speaker locations (gasp!). I also use passive crossovers (more gasps from you guys, I assume).

Anyway, I greatly appreciated hearing a few competition quality systems…I’ve never had such an opportunity. Frankly, I was surprised by the uniform lack of booming bass in all the cars I auditioned. Of course! That’s a more accurate sound! As a result, I retuned my own stereo right there in the parking lot…turning down my subwoofer by 2db and removing approximately 1db of attenuation (i.e., reduction) I previously applied to my 1khz to 8khz range. So far, with just a day or two of living with my new settings, I’m settling into the slightly brighter sound you guys seem to strive for.

I was surprised by the fact that most (all?) of you still play CDs. Believe me, I’m no fan of mp3s, even at 320kbps. I’ve been out of the market for new equipment for years. However, just weeks ago, I improved my system with a Pioneer DEX-P99RS (replaced an Alpine CDA-9813). It’s got a very user friendly USB port and I’m in the process of transferring my entire CD collection to 32GB USB thumb drives. What a convenience! Copy CDs over in original .wav format and you don’t lose any quality…with memory so cheap these days there’s no need for compression.

Hope you all hit traffic on the way home!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rawdawg said:


> Chris's Neon has some Pumpkin Pie in the Sky ideas going on in there. Sawzall's in hand, there isn't a panel he isn't afraid to cut. I think, though, he's going to have to get some stilts just to drive his car.


The funniest thing about this for me is that my original plans were to literally have my sawzall in hand at the gtg. I wanted to show up early enough to pull the entire dash out of the car and get rid of the rest of the plastic before people started showing up. Would have taken less than a half an hour to get the dash out, cut and back in with the cordless impact and sawzall that were sitting in my trunk. But the new puppy being sick meant I was late. Should have done it anyways.

I didnt expect so many people to want to check out my speakerless, ampless, and headunit less car, I would have cleaned it up a little more. Next time, the pedals will be extended, so no stilts needed, along with the shifter and steering wheel. I may also have the fiberglass aeromods done, maybe I can convince/bribe George to bring his omnimic and get some with and without measurements, to quantify the difference in road noise.


----------



## cvjoint

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> The funniest thing about this for me is that my original plans were to literally have my sawzall in hand at the gtg. I wanted to show up early enough to pull the entire dash out of the car and get rid of the rest of the plastic before people started showing up. Would have taken less than a half an hour to get the dash out, cut and back in with the cordless impact and sawzall that were sitting in my trunk. But the new puppy being sick meant I was late. Should have done it anyways.
> 
> I didnt expect so many people to want to check out my speakerless, ampless, and headunit less car, I would have cleaned it up a little more. Next time, the pedals will be extended, so no stilts needed, along with the shifter and steering wheel. I may also have the fiberglass aeromods done, maybe I can convince/bribe George to bring his omnimic and get some with and without measurements, to quantify the difference in road noise.


Yeah, I think you can get the Omnimic to record average noise level for a period of time, similar to how Osha does their stuff. We would have to do it over the same driveway at the same speed. The longer the distance the better the sample statistics will be. Better hope they don't fix the roads before this Neon will beam!


----------



## rawdawg

"I didnt expect so many people to want to check out my speakerless, ampless, and headunit less car..."

There's nothing more terrifyingly beautiful than an empty canvas.


----------



## michaelsil1

xpacpal1x said:


> I’ve been a lurker and non-poster on this site for many weeks. I attended the So Cal meet and was pleased to find all in attendance to be very welcoming of newcomers.
> 
> Thanks to you guys who invited me into your cars for a listen: 1) the guy with the championship silver Mercedes (sorry, I’m terrible with names); 2) Michael…if I have your name correct…lots of cigarette burns in your car, but it did sound very good; 3) the owner of a white Acura TL which retained the factory head unit (you gave a listen to my system, and I made some adjustments, so lots of thanks for that (see below)); and 4) Jon, owner of the Magic Bus (I am a bit of a guitar player and I turned him on to a very realistic flamenco recording).
> 
> I stayed much longer than anticipated and learned a few things. It was a very new experience for me to find people even more passionate about mobile sound than me. I’m a lifelong audiophile, but one that draws the line on cost and practicality. I’ve installed in three cars over the years. In my current ride, I think I’ve accomplished a very nice sounding system without venturing away from the original factor speaker locations (gasp!). I also use passive crossovers (more gasps from you guys, I assume).
> 
> Anyway, I greatly appreciated hearing a few competition quality systems…I’ve never had such an opportunity. Frankly, I was surprised by the uniform lack of booming bass in all the cars I auditioned. Of course! That’s a more accurate sound! As a result, I retuned my own stereo right there in the parking lot…turning down my subwoofer by 2db and removing approximately 1db of attenuation (i.e., reduction) I previously applied to my 1khz to 8khz range. So far, with just a day or two of living with my new settings, I’m settling into the slightly brighter sound you guys seem to strive for.
> 
> I was surprised by the fact that most (all?) of you still play CDs. Believe me, I’m no fan of mp3s, even at 320kbps. I’ve been out of the market for new equipment for years. However, just weeks ago, I improved my system with a Pioneer DEX-P99RS (replaced an Alpine CDA-9813). It’s got a very user friendly USB port and I’m in the process of transferring my entire CD collection to 32GB USB thumb drives. What a convenience! Copy CDs over in original .wav format and you don’t lose any quality…with memory so cheap these days there’s no need for compression.
> 
> Hope you all hit traffic on the way home!


I'm Michael the one with all the cigarette burns, most of us have moved away from that heavy Bass sound and gone for a lot more clarity in the Mid Range and Tweeter range this is where most of the information comes from. It makes for a more enjoyable listening experience with less fatigue (IMO). I hope to see you at one of regular meets again.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rawdawg said:


> There's nothing more terrifyingly beautiful than an empty canvas.


Thats true. Kind of like buying a car without a motor. Its just an excuse to upgrade. Thats how you end up with a LS7 powered miata.

Haha, George, i think ill be dead before caltrans fixes the 5. That definately sounds like an interesting experiment with the omnimic though. Especially if just an undertray shows a measurable difference. That would help with noise control, mileage, and cornering performance all at once if done right.


----------



## meelo

This was really a great meet! I enjoyed meeting everyone and learning a lot about my car and everyone else's set ups!

I must say it was a treat to sit in the Magic Bus since the last time i sat in it was only matting material on the walls and no structures. The changes were day and night between the times i was in there. Major kudos to you sir and I hope you keep on rolling!

Thanks to everyone who gave me tips and Kevin for making my staging sound better than when I rolled in.

BIG Thanks to JT for holding this at his shop! 

Also the ribs were superb and I was full after a half rack but my mind wanted more =)

Thanks for everyone and I hope to learn more and make improvement to my design.

Till the next time!


----------



## duckymcse

As usual, thanks JT for providing us a place for the GTG. Oh, your car sound phenomenon with the 4" morel midrange build in tweeters. Deep sound and deep impact. That drum song you play is the best I have heard. I like it!
Geroge Neo10, talk about details and clarity. It seem like the Neo10 is sold out everywhere. I guess you have something to do it with. BG should send you a gift!
Forgot the guy name who using the ribbon speakers as midrange and 9" midbass. Your sound system is as good as it can get. I'm surprise you are not racking up all the trophies.
Meelo, with just minor tweak and tune, your car sound good. Spend more time tuning it and it definitely will get even better. It's all about tuning. Keep working at it.
Michael the birthday boy. Your car sound great as usual. There is a reason why I alway listen to your car every GTG. I just love those Focal sound.
Wish I can listen to more cars. Unfortunately, I had to go home early and take care of my daughter.
Can't wait for the next GTG again. See y'all next time.
Oh, thanks everyone for bringing the foods. Really delicious.


----------



## theunderfighter

I missed it again :\ Work never fails to upset any plans.


----------



## Cooluser23

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I think JT got some, I brought my camera with the intention of getting a ton of pics, but forgot the memory card at home.


That sucks! I've made that mistake a couple of times. I also forgot the battery on the charger once.


----------



## Cooluser23

Reading these posts I'm even more bummed I've missed it. The drive from the Bay Area was just hard to do on a holiday weekend.

Were there any mid, or rear engined cars with a small cabin there? I'm still trying to solve the problem of trying to put a SQ system into a Pontiac Fiero. Would love to see what others have done.

Love the tweeter pods integrated into the dash. It's what I'm thinking of doing. What material did you guys use?

Most importantly: When's the next meet , and do you guys plan any norcal meets?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol, you absolutely should not have misses this one. Gary Summers laid his plans on us for his new project, a Fierro. Should be interesting.


----------



## rton20s

Who knows... maybe someday if we get enough interest we could find a way to host a Cen Cal event. Though, I wonder how many Nor Cal and So Cal guys would be willing to make the trip to "the middle."


----------



## michaelsil1

Cooluser23 said:


> Reading these posts I'm even more bummed I've missed it. The drive from the Bay Area was just hard to do on a holiday weekend.
> 
> Were there any mid, or rear engined cars with a small cabin there? I'm still trying to solve the problem of trying to put a SQ system into a Pontiac Fiero. Would love to see what others have done.
> 
> Love the tweeter pods integrated into the dash. It's what I'm thinking of doing. What material did you guys use?
> 
> Most importantly: When's the next meet , and do you guys plan any norcal meets?


Just keep your eyes open for a No. Cal meet.


We are So. Cal


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rton20s said:


> Who knows... maybe someday if we get enough interest we could find a way to host a Cen Cal event. Though, I wonder how many Nor Cal and So Cal guys would be willing to make the trip to "the middle."


You'll have to get yours done and carry the torch of getting more local people interested, mine is going to be a long build. Especially since I now plan on cutting a good amount of metal and rebuilding it. I'll have to meet up with you sometime to discuss that, since you have a lot more experience in that area from building trucks than I do. Maybe we can test your I10SW in my car for a minute to see if I'm going to have enough output with my planned subs up front as well.

Definately would be nice to put something together here, although I have a feeling it would have to be spearheaded by you and me.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Who knows... maybe someday if we get enough interest we could find a way to host a Cen Cal event. Though, I wonder how many Nor Cal and So Cal guys would be willing to make the trip to "the middle."


There is already one it's called Marv's BBQ in Monterey California.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> You'll have to get yours done and carry the torch of getting more local people interested, mine is going to be a long build. Especially since I now plan on cutting a good amount of metal and rebuilding it. I'll have to meet up with you sometime to discuss that, since you have a lot more experience in that area from building trucks than I do. Maybe we can test your I10SW in my car for a minute to see if I'm going to have enough output with my planned subs up front as well.
> 
> Definately would be nice to put something together here, although I have a feeling it would have to be spearheaded by you and me.


Yeah, we’ll have to get together soon. I was just mentioning in the DEH-80PRS thread that I knew someone locally that I might be able to have test their P99 remote out on my HU to see if it worked. 

After I get my install done, it might be interesting to try and start seeing who else might be around with an interest in a get together. Or even what I guess we could refer to as “DIYMA Style Installs.” I can say that if the turn out and installs I saw at Danger Zone was any indication, there won’t be much. It might be easier if we could find a local shop that was willing to jump in the same way JT has. 

If any of you SoCal people have connections in the valley (individuals or shops, Bakersfield to Fresno), it might be nice if you could give us a heads up. 


And Michael, I'm always down for a trip to Monterey! I know the wife would be excited for that one, too.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> And Michael, I'm always down for a trip to Monterey! I know the wife would be excited for that one, too.


You'll have to get Marv motivated.


----------



## 1987GN

michaelsil1 said:


> You'll have to get Marv motivated.


If you guys go to Monterey I'd like to join. I live about 90 minutes from there. And the aquarium is AWESOME.


----------



## BuickGN

1987GN said:


> If you guys go to Monterey I'd like to join. I live about 90 minutes from there. And the aquarium is AWESOME.


There's only room for one of us in here...... LOL.

Another GN owner?


----------



## 1987GN

BuickGN said:


> There's only room for one of us in here...... LOL.
> 
> Another GN owner?


Indeed. You on tb.com?


----------



## BuickGN

1987GN said:


> Indeed. You on tb.com?


I was before the crash in '99 and a little afterwards. Hung around in the hotair section for a number of years before the conversion. My father also has an '87 Turbo-T ("stock" 12.60 car on pump gas and street tire) for his daily and an '84 GN (also converted, Duttweiler 276" Stage II build) in the garage, hasn't been started in years. I've been meaning to go back over there if I can remember my password.

It would be very nice to have a meet with a pair of GNs even if my "system" consists of a pair of 3.5" Infinities and a $60 Sony HU. I've been wanting to drive mine down for a while now. I destroyed 2nd gear again but I've had one of Bruce's fully built billet transmissions sitting for years now, waiting to go in. It's annoying to have to wind it out in first, let off so it goes straight to 3rd and baby it so it won't try and downshift to the 2nd gear that's no longer there. Still kills stock Vettes without 2nd gear but I really need to put the other trans in it.

Any mods to your GN?


----------



## 1987GN

BuickGN said:


> I was before the crash in '99 and a little afterwards. Hung around in the hotair section for a number of years before the conversion. My father also has an '87 Turbo-T ("stock" 12.60 car on pump gas and street tire) for his daily and an '84 GN (also converted, Duttweiler 276" Stage II build) in the garage, hasn't been started in years. I've been meaning to go back over there if I can remember my password.
> 
> It would be very nice to have a meet with a pair of GNs even if my "system" consists of a pair of 3.5" Infinities and a $60 Sony HU. I've been wanting to drive mine down for a while now. I destroyed 2nd gear again but I've had one of Bruce's fully built billet transmissions sitting for years now, waiting to go in. It's annoying to have to wind it out in first, let off so it goes straight to 3rd and baby it so it won't try and downshift to the 2nd gear that's no longer there. Still kills stock Vettes without 2nd gear but I really need to put the other trans in it.
> 
> Any mods to your GN?


Sounds like a sweet ride.

I actually have a 87 Limited, 2-tone charcoal on silver, chrome trim, leather interior, with t-tops. Its 1 of 436 just factoring the Limited and leather interior.

Currently building a 850hp monster....I'll put it this way... I won't be afraid of anyone I roll up against  Shoot me a PM and we'll shoot the shizz about GNs. I actually have a ton of stuff for sale too (regarding GNs).


----------



## garysummers

It's a 1987 Fiero Gt. Completely restored. Looking to do a total refab of the interior. Contrary to rumors there is no fire danger. That was the earlier SE model.


----------



## BuickGN

garysummers said:


> It's a 1987 Fiero Gt. Completely restored. Looking to do a total refab of the interior. Contrary to rumors there is no fire danger. That was the earlier SE model.


I always liked the V6 model. Another example of GM killing something right when they get it right lol. Looking forward to hearing it one day.


----------



## astrochex

garysummers said:


> It's a 1987 Fiero Gt. Completely restored. Looking to do a total refab of the interior. Contrary to rumors there is no fire danger. That was the earlier SE model.


Looks nice Gary. Is that an OEM body kit? The proportions look a lot more aggressive than I recall. Yellow is a great color.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

garysummers said:


> It's a 1987 Fiero Gt. Completely restored. Looking to do a total refab of the interior. Contrary to rumors there is no fire danger. That was the earlier SE model.


Really looking forward to seeing this thing done. I literally told my wife a couple months back the a mid/rear engine car was the way to go.


----------



## garysummers

The ground FX body kit is from an Australian company. Their are a lot of aftermarket products for the Fiero. Became sort of a cult car worldwide. I just want to rip the dash out!!!!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

At the GTG, Gary was talking about how people love to drop different bodies on these things to make them look like Ferraris and Lamborginis, in Visalia there is a guy that has a mold to build Pantera bodies for them in his front yard.


----------



## jtaudioacc

gary should totally do a Fierarostta!!!!  That would be the ultimate panty dropper!


----------



## cvjoint

jtaudioacc said:


> gary should totally do a Fierarostta!!!!  That would be the ultimate panty dropper!


How about a silver Mercedes? Pretend nothing is different and install dummy speakers where the Morels are right now.


----------



## Cooluser23

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, you absolutely should not have misses this one. Gary Summers laid his plans on us for his new project, a Fierro. Should be interesting.


Really? Of course I miss the one that really applies to me. I'm trying to put a system together in a Fiero. Please contact me.


----------



## Cooluser23

michaelsil1 said:


> There is already one it's called Marv's BBQ in Monterey California.


Seriously? I used to live in Monterey. Why do I only find out about these things after the fact?


----------



## Cooluser23

garysummers said:


> It's a 1987 Fiero Gt. Completely restored. Looking to do a total refab of the interior. Contrary to rumors there is no fire danger. That was the earlier SE model.


The Fire danger (completely overblown btw.) was only on '84's, 4-bangers. The V6 had a recall, but the problem wasn't as severe.

Btw.: Are you on Pennocks? (Pff) Where are you located in Cali?


----------



## LGHT_

Been out of town for a bit, but just wanted to say thanks again for all the tips and I hope everyone enjoyed the ribs. My apologies if anyone missed out I figured bringing an extra 4 slabs would have been enough, but they went fast... Hopefully I will have some portion of my install done by the next meet since my radio just died and i'm soundless!


----------



## jtaudioacc

Bump for the next meet!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/128177-so-california-meet-june-9-2012-a.html


----------

